# Gravel Grinder / Ultracross races in the Mid-Atlantic (near Baltimore)



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I am in Baltimore, MD; does anyone know of any 2013 Gravel Grinder or Ultracross races/ events in the Mid-Atlantic (PA-MD-VA)?

I am only aware of the Iron Cross held in October at the Pine Grove Furnace State Park, PA: Iron Cross

I am also looking for recommendations for similar type training routes in the 50K - 100K length within an 90 minute drive from Baltimore.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Not sure if this is the type of event you are looking for.
HOME | FOOLS CLASSIC


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Hilly Billy Roubaix in Morgantown, WV. June 22, 2013. 
Highly recommend this very unique event. Unbelievable, but these are all 'roads'. This will be the 4th year for the event, and turnout gets bigger every year. Last year, I'm pretty sure there were at least a few c3?Twenty20 racers there from Baltimore. 

Results from last year to give an idea of race times, categories, etc.
http://www.abraracing.com/Results/2012HBRresults.pdf

BikeReg page:
https://www.bikereg.com/Net/17713


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

These are great, Thanks!


----------

